# The Laze L communication equipment



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Kenwood TS-520S Ham radio. 10-15-20-40-80-160 bands










CB. Voyage VR900 AM-FM-USB-LSB










Scanner. Uniden BC340CRS. 25-216 MHz & 406-512 MHz










Power Control. Switch up source is 12 VDC from marine battery. Center all power off. Switch down 12 VDC from a 120 VAC power supply.










Midland GXT FRS/GRMS portable in chargers. Radios take either AA or rechargeable.










Overall view. Frequencies and verification charts hanging above mikes.










Everything can be readily unplug and relocated and power by a vehicles cigarette lighter power socket.

Everything can be readily unplug and relocated and power by a vehicles cigarette lighter power socket.

Antenna for the Kenwood is on a used 80 foot tower. The 10-20-40 Tribander was damaged and plans are to replace it with a vertical (less satellite profile). Thought since the tower is located in a wooded area, it couldn't been seen from satellite, well the tower is hard to see but the silhouette from the tribander sticks out like a sore thumb.










Antennas for the CB and scanner are located in the attic above the garage. Out of sight out of mind.

Future plans are to replace the fake attic vent with a window. Solar cells could then be placed behind the window and used to recharge the marine batteries. Again out of sight and out of mind.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Looks really good!:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

Paint the antenna with randomly alternating appropriate shades of non-metallic, flat green and/or brown paint. It shouldn't have much (if any) effect on the radiation pattern and you'd still have the gain and rejection of the beam. It may not render it "invisible", but it make it much harder to spot and reduce reflections.


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

I really like the idea of having the CB antennae in the attic out of sight , never would have thought of that . I have an attic like that too , I was told by the houses previous owner that its just blown in insulation up there and that he was never up there . The only way to get up there is through a small trap door in the closet , I've never been up there either .


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

Also I forgot to mention I'm very impressed with your set up. Reminds me a lot of my Dads set up that he had and loved .


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Friknnewguy said:


> Also I forgot to mention I'm very impressed with your set up. Reminds me a lot of my Dads set up that he had and loved .


Are you calling me old?


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

No sir , lol .


----------

